# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  يقرأون ام يقرؤون؟

## صوصي علوي المهدي

أيهما أصح أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

في المصحف : يَقْرَءُونَ .
في قوله تعالى : فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ . ( يونس )
وفي قوله : يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ يَقْرَءُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا . ( الإسراء )

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال د . مسعد محمد زياد في قاموس الإملاء :
إن تشعب القواعد الإملائية وتعقدها وكثرة استثناءاتها والاختلاف في تطبيقها ، يؤدي إلى حيرة التلاميذ عند الكتابة ، مما يشكل عقبة ليس من اليسير تجاوزها ، وليت الأمر يقف عند هذا الحد ، إذ إن الكبار لا يأمنون الوقوع في الخطأ الإملائي فما بالنا بالناشئة والمبتدئين ؟ ! فلو طلب من التلميذ أن يكتب ـ على سبيل المثال ـ كلمة " يقرؤون " لوجدناه يحار في كتابتها ، بل إن المتعلمين يختلفون في رسمها ، فمنهم من يكتبها بهمزة متوسطة على الواو حسب القاعدة " يقرؤون " ، ومنهم من يكتبها بهمزة على الألف وهو الشائع ، باعتبار أن الهمزة شبه متوسطة " يقرأون " والبعض يكتب همزتها مفردة على السطر كما في الرسم القرآني ، وحجتهم في ذلك كراهة توالى حرفين من جنس واحد في الكلمة ، فيكتبها " يقرءون " بعد حذف الواو الأولى وتعذر وصل ما بعد الهمزة بما قبلها ، ومثلها كلمة " مسؤول " ، إذ ينبغي أن ترسم همزتها على الواو حسب القاعدة ، لأنها مضمومة ، وما قبلها ساكن ، والضم أقوى من السكون كما سيمر معنا ، فترسم هكذا " مسؤول " ، ولكن كما أشرت سابقا يكره توالي حرفين من جنس واحد في الكلمة ، لذلك حذفوا الواو ووصلوا ما بعد الهمزة بما قبلها فكتبت على نبرة ، على النحو الآتي : " مسئول " .

----------


## أبو ديم

> أيهما أصح أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


حسب القواعد الإملائية يقرؤون هي الأصح .
لكن هم لم يخطئوا يقرأون ، لكراهية توالي الواوين ، كما نقل الأخ الفاضل أبو مالك .

وكذا : مسؤول ومسئول ، وشئون وشؤون ، ونحوها ، الأصح فيها أن تكون بالواو ، وعليه مجمع دمشق .
ويجوز أن تكتب على النبرة ، لكراهة توالي الواوات ، وعليه المجمع العلمي بالقاهرة .

----------


## صهيب الهاشمي

كلاهما صحيح و لكن الأصح يقرؤون كما ذكر الأخ أبو ديم. و الله ـ تبارك و تعالى ـ أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## أبو مانر

الأصح والله أعلم ( يقرءون ) بهمزة مفردة على السطر وذلك لأنها جاءت مضمومة بعد فتح وما بعدها لا يوصل بما قبله ، وذلك حسبما ذكر الأستاذ/ عبدالعليم إبراهيم في كتابه ( الإملاء والترقيم )

----------


## ميم همزة

أما يحسن أن نقول فيها أنها اختلاف تنوع، كما يعتبر في اللغات والمذاهب النحوية ؟
فإن القواعد الإملائية للهمزات حادثة وكذلك الإعجام.
والمجامع هناك صححت شيئا واعتمدت غيره مجامع أخرى، وعلى هذا جرت الحال، ولا يمكن إلزام كل طرف برأي الآخر، إلا اجتمعوا جميعا وأقروه، يسر الله لهم ذلك.

----------

